# Dust Deputy Review ....for shop vacs



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For my money, this is the best shop vac in the universe:
https://vacuumdoctor.com.au/products/nilfisk-alto-wap-sq550-2m-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-info-only


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> For my money, this is the best shop vac in the universe:
> https://vacuumdoctor.com.au/products/nilfisk-alto-wap-sq550-2m-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-info-only


The updated vac from the link you posted goes for $1k  Seems a tad bit expensive for a vac.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

chonkie said:


> The updated vac from the link you posted goes for $1k  Seems a tad bit expensive for a vac.


Quality doesn't come cheap.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Quality doesn't come cheap.


Just curious as to what makes this vac so good? Never heard of it and can't find much info online.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We've had our Wap shop vac at least 20 years and it's still going strong. I can't say the same for the Ridgid et al models that have passed through our shop over the years.


----------

